# Outdoor Cinema help



## Thalizar (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm wanting to create an outdoor cinema, but I can't think of an item that would work as a projector screen! There isn't a projector screen in the game, but I considered using bookcases (turned around so you can't see the books) but they have strips of wood on the back. I've been looking at the wall climbing frame, but I don't know what the back of the item looks like! Does anyone know of any (quite tall) items that I can turn around that have a smooth back? Even better if those items are/can be made white! Thanks!!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 12, 2020)

would one of the kimono stands work? I'm not sure what the custom design options are for it, but you could make a plain white pattern and use that.


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 12, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> would one of the kimono stands work? I'm not sure what the custom design options are for it, but you could make a plain white pattern and use that.



That might work perfectly actually! Do you have one I can catalogue or purchase?


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 12, 2020)

Thalizar said:


> That might work perfectly actually! Do you have one I can catalogue or purchase?



unfortunately no, but I'm sure you can find someone who does!


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 12, 2020)

How about a simple panel? You could get a couple side by side, I think that would look about right ^^

Heres a link to how it looks!

Edit: I also have them in that colour if you would like me to give you one ^^


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 12, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> How about a simple panel? You could get a couple side by side, I think that would look about right ^^
> 
> Heres a link to how it looks!
> 
> Edit: I also have them in that colour if you would like me to give you one ^^



Oh my gosh! This is PERFECT. Yes please! I would love one! Can I send you a dodo code? Or should I come to you?


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Thalizar said:


> Oh my gosh! This is PERFECT. Yes please! I would love one! Can I send you a dodo code? Or should I come to you?


I'll come to you! Send me a Dodo code and I'll come over to drop them off ^^


----------

